# 1978 Olds 442



## Pitfall (Feb 20, 2009)

I had an old ratty 1978 442 when I was a teen. I never got to fix it up the way I wanted. I found this Hotwheels Flatout 442 and modified it to look how I wanted mine to be. I never worked with anything this small before. Custom Paint, decals, and bare metal foil, covered in a thick coat of Future.


----------



## demoderbys_19 (Apr 21, 2013)

looks really good nice job


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice detailing and paint!


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

Nice little ratty you have.The designing and also the graphic work is looking awesome. What do﻿ you get to build the frame ??


----------



## Pitfall (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. "What do﻿ you get to build the frame ??" I'm not sure of what you mean... The body was a Hot Wheels car and it's left stock, just the paint is changed. It already had the wing, louvers, hood scoop and side pipes, something I had planned to add to mine but never got around to buying. The body is painted with Wal Mart rattlecan blue with acrylics used for detailing. The lower striping, and window trim was bare metal foil. The numbers in the doors were left over from a polar Lights 1/1000 Enterprise if I recall correctly.


----------

